# Work in progress Seat Leon Cupra R



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

Heres some low grade pics of my car..
I'll try and get some better ones when the sun is shining!!

Basic Spec:-
2003 Seat Leon Cupra R (just over 9000 miles now!!!)
Approx 280 BHP Stage 2 APR remap
BMC CDA Induction.
Blueflame turbo back system exhaust including downpipe and 100 cell race cat
Custom red and black leather re-trim
KW Variant 1 coilovers
8.5J x 19 BBS CH 014 wheels shod with 235/35/19 Dunlop SP9000 tyres


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice mate.:thumb: 

You should get yourself the VW Touran rear wiper. Looks better than the standard one. Or is that the Fabia one you have??


----------



## MarkE (Aug 10, 2006)

"Work in progress"???

It's perfect. :thumb: 

I was talking to you at VWNW - your LCR makes me extremely sad that I sold mine


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Very nice looking car.
Alex


----------



## stewarty.c (Mar 8, 2006)

i think i just sex wee'd that leon is lovely. and them wheels just suit it to the ground.


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

Beautifull buddy. :wave: 

Know the car , it's perfect :thumb: 

See you soon e38?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

MarkE said:


> "Work in progress"???
> 
> It's perfect. :thumb:
> 
> I was talking to you at VWNW - your LCR makes me extremely sad that I sold mine


I was thinking that myself! Love the rims, beautiful!


----------



## gray-efc (Jun 29, 2006)

thats lovely mate. Nice choice of mods


----------



## Sheffielder (Jun 16, 2006)

Stunning car!


----------



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for your comments guys- appreciated.



donnyboy said:


> Very nice mate.:thumb:
> 
> You should get yourself the VW Touran rear wiper. Looks better than the standard one. Or is that the Fabia one you have??


Yep its a Fabia one.



myxa said:


> Beautifull buddy. :wave:
> 
> Know the car , it's perfect :thumb:
> 
> See you soon e38?


Yes Mark are you camping Sat night? if so you could hook up with us on the site, should be a scream!

Edit, should have my new plate by then too L30N LO


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Very nice looking car :thumb: 

The wheels are just perfect!

Dave


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*Hi*



sixpot said:


> Thanks for your comments guys- appreciated.
> 
> Yep its a Fabia one.
> 
> ...


Hotelling buddy,still meet up for a few cheaky beeers going down on the friday and should be meeting up with a load of people from Scotland> so you know the bar will be messy


----------



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

myxa said:


> Hotelling buddy,still meet up for a few cheaky beeers going down on the friday and should be meeting up with a load of people from Scotland> so you know the bar will be messy


For sure! last year they were still partying at 5 AM, the nutters!!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

**** me I bet that shifts! Looking scweet!


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

did you need spacers on there to clear the brembos


----------



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

yin said:


> did you need spacers on there to clear the brembos


Not to clear the Brembos no, surprisingly as there are not many wheels that will, I've tried loads in the past!
I had to put 5mm spacers on the front as the inside of the rim was just catching the spring platform on the coilovers due to the 8.5J wide rim.
According to BBS they will clear the calipers even in 18" guise.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Sweet looking Leon, mate! :thumb:


----------



## Qüiksilver-1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Looking sweet Lee.

Got a few pictures of it at tatton i'll dig them out for you.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Stunning car mate, wheels suit it to a tee!!

cant wait to get my car fitted with coilovers


----------



## Twice (Aug 20, 2006)

That's one wicked looking car. Love those rims and the leather interior.


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

wow, Nice Cupra R!!!:thumb: lovin' the wheels!!


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

sixpot said:


> According to BBS they will clear the calipers even in 18" guise.


18" do fit but with less gap then the standard wheels :doublesho


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

looks amazing - love the alloys and leather!

See you at E38 hopefully.

PS where did you get your blueflame turbo backbox from?


----------



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

dino said:


> looks amazing - love the alloys and leather!
> 
> See you at E38 hopefully.
> 
> PS where did you get your blueflame turbo backbox from?


Come over and say hi if you see me about!
I got the turbo back full system supplied and fitted from blueflame themselves via a group buy on one of the Seat forums.


----------



## Si_b (Jan 10, 2006)

dino said:


> looks amazing - love the alloys and leather!
> 
> See you at E38 hopefully.
> 
> PS where did you get your blueflame turbo backbox from?


I ran a Group Buy for 40 happy people :thumb:


----------



## panholio (Apr 22, 2006)

Very nice mate... who did your interior?


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Brazo said:


> **** me I bet that shifts! Looking scweet!


having been sat in the back when it was squeezed I can fully confirm that yep, by god it does!:thumb:   :doublesho :thumb:


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

Looks great, loving the BBS wheels, much improved over the Mille Miglias you had before.
I cant believe the mileage! I've 10k in mine since April!


----------



## Jay (Oct 25, 2005)

spot on. love it!


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

sixpot said:


> Come over and say hi if you see me about!
> I got the turbo back full system supplied and fitted from blueflame themselves via a group buy on one of the Seat forums.


ahh cool - will do! Want to have a look at the back box as i want to fit one to my car but dont want it visible as my kit doesn't have an exhaust cut out so if you see someone looking around your exhaust it'll be me lol


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

looks the nutz


----------



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

panholio said:


> Very nice mate... who did your interior?


A Company called Autotrim in Liverpool 0151 548 0220 or 07939 726 469
They are highly recommended.



dino said:


> ahh cool - will do! Want to have a look at the back box as i want to fit one to my car but dont want it visible as my kit doesn't have an exhaust cut out so if you see someone looking around your exhaust it'll be me lol


No probs! I'll keep an eye out for you,but it will be hard to disguise a 6" x 4" tailpipe behind your bumper?  
Have you considered a Bastuck exhaust? They are a German company who make high quality exhausts, most of which have hidden away tailpipe designs.


----------



## mattwelcer (Jul 29, 2006)

Looks awesome!!! 
Hopefully we can meet up at E38 and have a bit of a chin wag and put a face to name


----------



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

mattwelcer said:


> Looks awesome!!!
> Hopefully we can meet up at E38 and have a bit of a chin wag and put a face to name


Yes Matt will do, shouldn't be too hard to find your car as well!! Its looking well in the other post.
:thumb:


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

sixpot said:


> should have my new plate by then too L30N LO


 like that new plate:thumb:
spotted the pic on another forum


----------



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

Cheers mate, picked up Best Seat trophy at the show, which I'm chuffed about!


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

^^^ nice one mate:thumb:


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Looks like a well deserved award, excellent car!

Dave


----------



## C3LJG (Nov 5, 2005)

You did well mate. :thumb: 

Have decided to get another car now so i can get mine into a proper show condition.


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Really nice car mate.

Im just down the road in Widnes.


----------



## Si_b (Jan 10, 2006)

Not bad ... still think RobDons is the mutts nutts


----------



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

Si_b said:


> Not bad ... still think RobDons is the mutts nutts




Like I say this is a work in progress project.


----------



## Si_b (Jan 10, 2006)

Something to aspire to then 

I saw Robs in the flesh for the first time ... over 500 mile journey and it looked like it had come off a trailer


----------



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

Si_b said:


> Something to aspire to then
> 
> I saw Robs in the flesh for the first time ... over 500 mile journey and it looked like it had come off a trailer


Good for you.


----------



## bushbeaver (Jun 1, 2006)

This is the best looking Leon ive seen.
Great choice of mods sixpot with 9k on it aswell wow, loving the rims how much where they if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

The rims were about a grand with tyres pushing it up to the £1500 mark.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Si_b said:


> Something to aspire to then
> 
> I saw Robs in the flesh for the first time ... over 500 mile journey and it looked like it had come off a trailer


no offence mate but i think you need to look at the bigger picture here its still a work in progress the bloke probably doesnt know much about detailing...


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

The 19" BBS CH look awesome with the drop you have, very nice m8. I've been toying with the idea of 19's for shows for a while now, may have to purchase a set over the winter for next year. Keep up the good work!


----------



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

RobDon said:


> The 19" BBS CH look awesome with the drop you have, very nice m8. I've been toying with the idea of 19's for shows for a while now, may have to purchase a set over the winter for next year. Keep up the good work!


Cheers mate! Absolute nightmare trying to find wheels to fit over the Brembos, I tried loads of different wheels, but settled on the CH's in the end.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

The drop you have is spot on... you bugger, if I keep mine I'm going to have to drop it some more next year! I can't believe the difference in the overall look another 25mm or so on top of what I'm sitting at makes. Great rims too, no wonder you took best Seat - well done! :thumb:


----------



## N1CKO (Jul 5, 2006)

Was looking at your car at Edition mate......Looks fantastic on the CH`s.....(tho im biased as im running the same on my Mk4)....great car.. great rim..

keep up the good work....


----------



## Qüiksilver-1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> no offence mate but i think you need to look at the bigger picture here its still a work in progress the bloke probably doesnt know much about detailing...


Sixpot knows how to clean a car.

Post some pictures up lee of the VR.


----------



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

Qüiksilver said:


> Sixpot knows how to clean a car.
> 
> Post some pictures up lee of the VR.


Ha Ha! I suppose I do really! pics of my old VR then..


----------

